

The moral failures of America's prison-industrial complex - hackercurious
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2015/07/criminal-justice-and-mass-incarceration

======
hackercurious
There used to be a time when the free world looked to authoritarian states
like Russia and reprimanded them for large prison populations. The gulag was a
symbol of oppression and a loss of human freedom. I find it strange we have
surpassed the incarceration rates of these nations and even stranger that mass
incarceration is seen as something to be proud of.

